# D5300 AE bracketing



## A/Ox4 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm starting to play around with bracketing and I have it set and it's working. However I have to press the shutter release button for each exposure. Is there a way to get all three to be taken with a single press of the button?


----------



## tyranniux42 (Dec 28, 2014)

You will have to check your menus to see if this particular feature is on the d5300 but on the d810 there are settings within the 'self timer' menu option to take multiple exposures and also set the time between shots.

Regards


----------



## A/Ox4 (Dec 28, 2014)

The D5300 has that, I was just wondering if there was an option tied to bracketing. Seems kind of silly to have to turn two settings


----------



## tyranniux42 (Dec 28, 2014)

Well you could just hold the shutter down if you are in continuous shooting mode


----------



## KmH (Dec 28, 2014)

Set the Shutter Release to one of the 2 available Burst modes. See page 4 of your D5300 Reference Manual.

Unfortunately, Nikon made a change with the D5300 manual eliminating an the Index and a lot of other information common to all previous Nikon DSLR manuals such that the D5300 Reference Manual sucks and is the worst, most user unfriendly manual Nikon now provides with one of their cameras.

But, Nikon knows few people that have ever bought one of their 'compact' entry-level DSLR cameras use the Reference Manual effectively. So first Nikon stopped providing a hard copy of the manual with their 'compact' entry-level DSLR cameras, and now they leave out a majority of the information an advanced user would find beneficial.


----------



## A/Ox4 (Dec 28, 2014)

I keep the camera in continuous high, or remote trigger modes. 

I just thought that I should be able to press the shutter release once to take all 3 bracketed photos. Guess not. Its helpful when using my remote (aka cellphone)


----------

